# Collinite -V- AG's HD wax



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Collinite V AG's HD wax



This will be going over AG SRP and EGP, as its easy to get AG HD Wax were i live, i am wondering is it just the same or nearly the same as Collinite.

In other words, it collinite so much better than AG HD wax, so much that i would notice?

I see also AG HD wax is getting a lot of very good reviews by people on here...

Regards
Mr DUB


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Most people on here to say the main difference is that HDWax is not as durable as colly.... Not sure though myself


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AG HD is durable , I have not tried Collinite , but then I wouldnt want a tub of wax to use just 2 or 3 times per year.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Colli is half the price, and more durable - I'd get Colli.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Colli is half the price, and more durable - I'd get Colli.


I'd agree with Russ here although neither will disappoint and the EGP will be offering decent protection also :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Colli is half the price, and more durable - I'd get Colli.


I dont think it is anymore durable, folks here say they get 2-3 months, it seems the going rate for many waxes


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Got coli 476s on the A4 and its on 4 months now and thats with the car being washed every week...still beading a treat

HD is good and nice to work with except I find its a bit greasy to get off...expensive in comparison to the coli.

My money goes on the Coli though


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i love 915, its my choice of winter protection. And the mrs car wears it all year round.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

using 476s still going very strong, every wash seems to rejuvinate it! i have not had another wax that last wash after wash still beading like a fresh application, every wax ive tried seems to lose abit of beading shape after a few washes but not the colli!

cant go wrong with it IMHO!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers people, great response! I guess its colly then!

Let say i put on AG SRP, EGP and colly, is it ok to wash every week with shampoo and brush or will this just remove the wax.

Basically, i wash my car every sunday, what would be the best way to keep it looking good maintain shine every week, use all three of just top us with colly? I mean will the shampoo and brush take off the wax..


Thanks in advance.

I'll have some pics next week, or as soon as the sun shows its face!


Regards
Mr DUB


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Forget the brush. Swirl heaven. :doublesho

AG SRP then
2 coat AG EGP then
Colly.

Wash with shampoo at the correct dilution, and get a woolen wash mitt. :thumb:


Colly will shine and shine. :thumb:
But remember nice and thin coats and don't let it dry too long. Do a Swipe test with the finger to see when is ready to come off. Or you will need a blow torch to remove it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Shampoo and brush??

I do hope you mean a wash mit...or sponge?

I wash my Audi A4 every week using CG Extreme Wash and Wax with a MF wash mitt and its still beading nicely after 4 months since the last coat of Colly


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My experience of the two: yes, HD Wax is durable, and I had it on a Corsa which did medium mileage belonging to a colleague for a close test of this and it got approaching 2.5 - 3 months... Collinite has consistently delivered more for me personally so based on my own experiences I would say Collinite is the more durable.

Based on other people's reports as well, there is a consistency to suggest that Collinite is the more durable of the waxes.

Many factors affect the durability of the wax, its impossible to account for them all in single person durability tests which is why I try to run waxes I'm testing on different cars. But with many reports all suggesting Collinite being the more durable backed up by my own experiences, if it was durability that was your key consideration then Collinite would be my recommendation.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the informative replys.

I have no space at my home to wash, so i ahve to go to the garage and us the handwash(high pressure spray gun and long handle brush) The brush bristles seem ok and i dont go too heavy, 


My routine is;

1. Wash car and wheels

2. Drive at high speed(80-100mph) for about 1 min(great way to get all the water off)

3. Park car and dry off if needed.

4. Use SRP

5. Dress tyres

6. Clean wheels with special alloy cleaner

7. Buff off SRP

8. Use EGP

9. Clean/shine windows inside and out

10. Clean/shine mirrors/lights/plates

11. Buff off EGP

12. Use alloy pretector on wheels

13. Details any black trim using a special detail spray

14. Buff off alloy protector

15. Check car for any spots and buff off.

Normally takes between 1- 2 hours. Thats just the exterior.

After using EGP thats all i use, as i have no colly or wax as yet.

I never tought i needed it untill i read posts here. 

I believed that EGP 'is' a wax?

Other than using colly or HD wax, is there another alternative than can be bought in Halfords for instance, that will give a similar outcome? Or is it just enought to use EGP once a week after the wash?

Regards
Mr DUB


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MrDUB said:


> Thanks everyone for the informative replys.
> 
> I have no space at my home to wash, so i ahve to go to the garage and us the handwash(high pressure spray gun and long handle brush) The brush bristles seem ok and i dont go too heavy,
> 
> ...


There are lots of waxes out there that can have good results. Dont think you will get them in Halfrauds though. Might need to be mail order or from one of te traders on here. :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks caledonia,

Can you recommend a website that will ship to Dublin Ireland, there seems to be nowere in Ireland that stocks the good Sh!t?

You say not to use the brush, should i bring my own, brush/sponge?.. bear in mind, the machine is 8 euro for 8 mins, and using a sponge may take longer than 8 mins, and i dont really wnat spen more than 8euro for a simple wash.

Regards
Mr Dub


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not stalking... seriously

where in Dublin are you, I can snowfoam and quick wash by hand your car for 8 euro... dont go using those brushes!!! you can tehn spin home at 100mph all you like...just not in the estate, think of the kids


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Navan Rd.

The thing about washing my car, is i like doing it, it would be know fun having someone else doing it, also the feeling you get after giving you car a good detail and seeing the shine and final result cant be bough!

Thanks any man!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

it'll be no fun getting the marks out of yoru paint every week if you keep that up.... you'd be far better off with a few buckets of water


----------



## Tylenol (Oct 9, 2008)

Agree with everything said here... don't use a brush... you might as well use a *gasp* sponge.

I feel ill.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Why not take 2 buckets, with shampoo, along with you to the car wash then use the spray gun to fill up your buckets. Get a decent wash mitt and forget the brush...

if your even more rushed for time fill up some containers with water then fill your buckets when you get to the car wash and top up with the spray gun...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

make life easier for yourself and do SRP-Collinite...

better still....SRP-FK1000 would be my choice - cheaper, easier to use, 'better' (IMHO) look and lasts soooo long as well 

I dont think you can top EGP with a high solvent wax like Colli for 24 hrs anyway, or it will be removed/go cloudy as others have observed, so cut it out, do it all in 1 session. FK1000 can be layered after 20 mins...


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> make life easier for yourself and do SRP-Collinite...
> 
> better still....SRP-FK1000 would be my choice - cheaper, easier to use, 'better' (IMHO) look and lasts soooo long as well
> 
> I dont think you can top EGP with a high solvent wax like Colli for 24 hrs anyway, or it will be removed/go cloudy as others have observed, so cut it out, do it all in 1 session. FK1000 can be layered after 20 mins...


Ok, so what you saying is 'dont' use EGP?

Use SRP then colly?

Very clonflicting views...


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> make life easier for yourself and do SRP-Collinite...
> 
> better still....SRP-FK1000 would be my choice - cheaper, easier to use, 'better' (IMHO) look and lasts soooo long as well
> 
> I dont think you can top EGP with a high solvent wax like Colli for 24 hrs anyway, or it will be removed/go cloudy as others have observed, so cut it out, do it all in 1 session. FK1000 can be layered after 20 mins...


I was wondering if that was a personal experience you had with colli over EGP? i think i have heard of some detailers here that apply Colli over Jetseal. wouldnt that be the same thing as Colli over egp? just wondering why it wouldnt work. a little confused as it contradicts what everyone has talked about before your post.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i use 915 over my JS 109, its the combo ahve used for over a yr and have never failed to deliver, although am changing soon to try sumit else. for me 915 still delivers its extremely durable and has the shine:thumb::thumb:

but if put on too thick can be a knightmare to remove,lol


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

I have just been talking to a AG rep, and he bascially told me that if i use SRP i should then use HD wax, he said not to us EGP if i am to use a wax?

He never heard of collinite...


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

MrDUB said:


> I have just been talking to a AG rep, and he bascially told me that if i use SRP i should then use HD wax, he said not to us EGP if i am to use a wax?
> 
> He never heard of collinite...


hes a AG rep, of coarse hes gona say that:lol::lol:

dont take reps word for things, listen to independant virews, ie pro detailers and ameteur detailers, as have no intrest in selling u anything. colly is a proven brand and proven wax, look at reviews on here on how waxes shape up. theres plenty of reviews on site for most waxes:thumb:
just put coat of 915 on mine earlier:thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Jetseal+collinite = thermo nuclear protection


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

I put two coats of 915 on the bonnet of my Leon back in March, and its still beading slightly now!
To be fair though the car has hardly been washed or used in that time, probably done 7000 miles


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Tought as much, but would he be right that if i am to use SRP i should then put a wax(any wax) straight on top of that rather than use EGP before the wax?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MrDUB said:


> Tought as much, but would he be right that if i am to use SRP i should then put a wax(any wax) straight on top of that rather than use EGP before the wax?


SRP certainly wont last long on its own so its best to seal the finish.

You can use just a couple of layers of EGP or say a layer of EGP then wax or skip the EGP and just wax.

If yo uuse EGP and a Wax, especially the likes of Collinite you will have a very durable finish.

Whilst I appreciate EGP is a great product I am not a big lover of its application, i.e. waiting an hour to remove so that is why I dont tend to use it very often and just go straight from SRP to a wax.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Will putting EGP on after wax say collinite 476 do anything to the longevity?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

EGP wont bond over the wax so is a waste of EGP and time.

EGP under a wax is ok, but needs to cure, so will need about 24 hours before the wax is applied.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, Just recieved my first ever tin of collinit...(476 (18 fl oz) Collinite's super doublecoat) bought if from http://www.reflectionperfection.co.uk/ Delivered very quickly with good price.

Can any one offer pointers on how to apply and remove, i've been told a lot of different methods, wet cloth, pad, different temps will affect the removal? I'm a bit lost..

TIA


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

right im using this at the moment the best way i found is use a damp foam applicator (soak it then wring out as much as you can) give the panel a very light mist with water , a couple of twists with the app in the pot apply to the misted panel and you will see a very very light coat going on and that couple of twists will do most average panel you may need a quick swipe again for the bonnet and roof. but the look you want is like the haze that you get with normal clear glass cleaner like fast glass, hardly anything there at all this way i found you can do a few panels at at time without buffing, any thicker and can be a mare if left for more than a few minutes, give it a couple of hours between coats

cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MrDUB said:


> Ok, Just recieved my first ever tin of collinit...(476 (18 fl oz) Collinite's super doublecoat) bought if from http://www.reflectionperfection.co.uk/ Delivered very quickly with good price.
> 
> Can any one offer pointers on how to apply and remove, i've been told a lot of different methods, wet cloth, pad, different temps will affect the removal? I'm a bit lost..
> 
> TIA


i use a megs foam applicator misted with QD (helps to spread wax nice and thin i find), apply wax to two panels at a time, then buff off with a sonus buffing cloth (white one from CYC), starting with the panel that the wax was first applied to so it's had some time to 'bond':thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

As the 2 post above but.

Leave 24Hrs between layer though. To let the wax cure. This way the first layer will not sweet though the top layer and give holograms.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Great,

Damp app it is and not too long before buffing.

I've 3 hours sun morning to do it.

SRP then collinite, should keep me goling over the winter.

Regards


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

i put to layers of hd wax on my brothers car and 5months later when he got rid of it it was still beading like the day i put it on


----------

